# Bichir and Chinese Algae Eater



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Would it be bad to add a 3-4 inch CAE with my 3-4 inch Senegal Bichir? Ive read about how CAEs can be aggreassive and a friend of mine got one about a year ago for her 10 gallon tank cuz the person at the LPS told her it would be good for algae. Its startng to get larger and aggressive towards some of her fish. Im just wondering if it will be aggresive towards my Bichir in a 30 gallon?


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

It will most likely not harm your bichir but possibly the other way around. What is the size of the tank the bichir is in?


----------

